# Governo Draghi finito. Si attende decisione Mattarella.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Tramonta il Governo Draghi.
Oggi il Senato ha votato la fiducia, ma Cinque Stelle, Lega e Forza Italia non hanno partecipato al voto dopo un giorno di toni forti, discorsi pesanti e veti incrociati. Manca il voto legale, ma Draghi potrebbe dimettersi irrevocabilmente.
Pressing incessante del PD per proseguire la legislatura, ma alla fine anche Letta capitola: "La parola agli elettori, che saranno più saggi del parlamento."
Scossoni anche negli stessi partiti, Gelmini lascia Forza Italia.

Draghi ora salirà al Quirinale, si attende la decisione di Mattarella. Voto probabile il 2 ottobre.


----------



## Marilson (20 Luglio 2022)

si vota? Incredibile.. cmq occhio al rimpasto con qualche altro nome.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tramonta il Governo Draghi.
> Oggi il Senato ha votato la fiducia, ma Cinque Stelle, Lega e Forza Italia non hanno partecipato al voto dopo un giorno di toni forti, discorsi pesanti e veti incrociati. Manca il voto legale, ma Draghi potrebbe dimettersi irrevocabilmente.
> Pressing incessante del PD per proseguire la legislatura, ma alla fine anche Letta capitola: "La parola agli elettori, che saranno più saggi del parlamento."
> Scossoni anche negli stessi partiti, Gelmini lascia Forza Italia.
> ...



Riposto anche qui: pazzesco Amodeo, due giorni fa (Quando tutto questo sembrava lontanissimo)


Comunque, mai fidarsi di Cacarella


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tramonta il Governo Draghi.
> Oggi il Senato ha votato la fiducia, ma Cinque Stelle, Lega e Forza Italia non hanno partecipato al voto dopo un giorno di toni forti, discorsi pesanti e veti incrociati. Manca il voto legale, ma Draghi potrebbe dimettersi irrevocabilmente.
> Pressing incessante del PD per proseguire la legislatura, ma alla fine anche Letta capitola: "La parola agli elettori, che saranno più saggi del parlamento."
> Scossoni anche negli stessi partiti, Gelmini lascia Forza Italia.
> ...


Mi piacciono le persone competenti, che conoscono la materia di cui si occupano, poche chiacchiere.
Di conseguenza viste le alternative, mi andava benissimo Draghi, più che bene, anche per il solo fatto di avere un' ottima reputazione all' estero.

Siccome ho sempre il dubbio su tutto e il beneficio lo lascio sempre, cercavo di capire se potessero avere ragione i tanti colleghi del forum che avevano un sacco di dubbi sul fatto che Draghi fosse messo li per distruggerci: direi che se ci fosse un piano malefico dietro, sia stato alquanto maldestro visto quanto è durato il suo governo.

In questa situazione, di instabilità mondiale su praticamente ogni argomento scibile, avrei preferito un pò di continuità governativa.

Non credo avremo molto da guadagnarci, ma speriamo bene.

Son curiosissimo di vedere come andrà pure questa, ma non penso morirà nessuno.


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Riposto anche qui: pazzesco Amodeo, due giorni fa (Quando tutto questo sembrava lontanissimo)
> 
> 
> Comunque, mai fidarsi di Cacarella


Oramai anche Letta ha gettato la spugno su un altro Governo tecnico, ha fatto chiaramente capire che oramai rimane solo il voto. Ma come hai scritto te, mai dire mai in Italia....


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Luglio 2022)

Non si voterà mai,mettetevi l'anima in pace,prenderà il comando qualcun altro che dovrà salvare il Natale come prima cosa,chi vuol capire...


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non si voterà mai,mettetevi l'anima in pace,prenderà il comando qualcun altro che dovrà salvare il Natale come prima cosa,chi vuol capire...


E allora si va in dittatura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Calderoli: "Numericamente il governo ha ancora la fiducia. Attenzione al colpo di coda di qualche satanasso..."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Sbaglio o la moglie di zelensky è stata da pochissimo in Italia ?
Magari metteranno lei a capo del partito tecnico  

P.S Ma quindi in rappresentanza del nostro governo,in attesa delle eventuali elezioni,chi mandiamo in giro per il mondo ?


----------



## UDG (20 Luglio 2022)

Se vanno avanti è solo per il vitalizio


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calderoli: "Numericamente il governo ha ancora la fiducia. Attenzione al colpo di coda di qualche satanasso..."*


Se Draghi si dimette la seconda volta in tre 4 giorni è impossibile respingerle.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o la moglie di zelensky è stata da pochissimo in Italia ?
> Magari metteranno lei a capo del partito tecnico
> 
> P.S Ma quindi in rappresentanza del nostro governo,in attesa delle eventuali elezioni,chi mandiamo in giro per il mondo ?


Maldini,habemus Papam.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calderoli: "Numericamente il governo ha ancora la fiducia. Attenzione al colpo di coda di qualche satanasso..."*



Alla fine non è neanche così lontana come ipotesi.
Mattarella è dal 2015 che si ostina a mettere l'attack tra i partiti...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Riposto anche qui: pazzesco Amodeo, due giorni fa (Quando tutto questo sembrava lontanissimo)
> 
> 
> Comunque, mai fidarsi di Cacarella


Non era l'unico. Anch'io e altri qui dicevano che se fosse durato, avrebbe avuto vita breve. A fine luglio, si sarebbe approvato il divisissimo DL Concorrenza. Ovviamente, quello che dice Amodeo è vero, come è anche vero che Draghi ha "abbracciato" la crisi e, se ha tentato di rimanere, era per le pressioni USA.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non si voterà mai,mettetevi l'anima in pace,prenderà il comando qualcun altro che dovrà salvare il Natale come prima cosa,chi vuol capire...


Si va di "locchedaun" per salvare il natale (il loro)?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi sale al Quirinale.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calderoli: "Numericamente il governo ha ancora la fiducia. Attenzione al colpo di coda di qualche satanasso..."*


Draghi perderebbe qualsiasi barlume di credibilità, divenendo sul serio un Conte qualsiasi (non che abbia governato meglio di quest'ultimo eh).


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o la moglie di zelensky è stata da pochissimo in Italia ?
> Magari metteranno lei a capo del partito tecnico
> 
> P.S Ma quindi in rappresentanza del nostro governo,in attesa delle eventuali elezioni,chi mandiamo in giro per il mondo ?



Se viene in Italia, dato che non vede il marito da molto tempo.. due botte gliele darei volentieri


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*TG2: Draghi conferirà domani con il presidente Mattarella. Non si sa se in mattinata, o se ci sarà un dibattito a Montecitorio dove Draghi si presenterà, per poi riferire al capo dello stato.*


----------



## Goro (20 Luglio 2022)

Quando ci vorrà per la nuova ascesa del PD con nuovo mostro al seguito? Tanto qualunque altra persona la fiaccheranno a forza di cause giudiziarie e stampa super aggressiva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Luglio 2022)

urrà si va alle elezioni. Sono indeciso tra Il felpato, Io Sono Giorgia, il PD di Speranza che di Speranza non ha nulla, LEU e altri rimasugli sovietici, i verdi più ignoranti d'Europa, gli scappati di casa dei 5 stelli o alla mummia di Silvio. Per non sbagliare starò a casa anche a questo giro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se Draghi si dimette la seconda volta in tre 4 giorni è impossibile respingerle.



Ma dai, qualsiasi cosa accada, ormai l' ennesima buffonata all'italiana è servita.

In fondo abbiamo probabilmente ciò che ci meritiamo


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

È finita comunque, ve lo avevo detto che si sarebbe votato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se viene in Italia, dato che non vede il marito da molto tempo.. due botte gliele darei volentieri



Ma no,non puoi fare questo a piotr ! 
Comunque hai perso il treno,era qui qualche settimana fa (forte dei marmi)

Ora è da nonno Biden,chissà..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È finita comunque, ve lo avevo detto che si sarebbe votato



Aspettiamo l'ufficialità,come nel calcio  
Non si sa mai che avvenga realmente un colpo di coda


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> urrà si va alle elezioni. Sono indeciso tra Il felpato, Io Sono Giorgia, il PD di Speranza che di Speranza non ha nulla, LEU e altri rimasugli sovietici, i verdi più ignoranti d'Europa, gli scappati di casa dei 5 stelli o alla mummia di Silvio. *Per non sbagliare starò a casa anche a questo giro.*


Chi non vota da il voto indirettamente al Centrosinistra quindi anche non votando avrai votato. Per il resto hai ragione, non ce ne uno che si salvi, non si può votare il migliore ma il meno peggio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> urrà si va alle elezioni. Sono indeciso tra Il felpato, Io Sono Giorgia, il PD di Speranza che di Speranza non ha nulla, LEU e altri rimasugli sovietici, i verdi più ignoranti d'Europa, gli scappati di casa dei 5 stelli o alla mummia di Silvio. Per non sbagliare starò a casa anche a questo giro.



Beh,dipende dal tuo orientamento (non quello sessuale  )
Stando a casa regalerai di fatto il tuo voto alla coalizione PD+M5S+Leu+Articolo 1+ italia viva


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo l'ufficialità,come nel calcio
> Non si sa mai che avvenga realmente un colpo di coda


Tranquillo, domani probabilmente Draghi parlerà alla Camera comunque ma poi si dimette, è finita


----------



## sunburn (20 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Per non sbagliare starò a casa anche a questo giro.


Idem.
Aggiungo solo che secondo me ad alcuni non è chiara la gravità della situazione e che, soprattutto, non ci sarà nessun “principe azzurro” a salvarci.
Un consiglio a tutti: allacciate molto strette le cinture per il prossimo autunno-inverno e non illudetevi che il prossimo governo, di qualunque colore sarà, possa fare qualcosa di utile per noi cittadini e per il Paese, men che meno salvarlo.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi non vota da il voto indirettamente al Centrosinistra quindi anche non votando avrai votato. Per il resto hai ragione, non ce ne uno che si salvi, non si può votare il migliore ma il meno peggio.


Quindi se uno di centrosinistra non andasse a votare voterebbe indirettamente il centrosinistra?


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Idem.
> Aggiungo solo che secondo me ad alcuni non è chiara la gravità della situazione e che, soprattutto, non ci sarà nessun “principe azzurro” a salvarci.
> Un consiglio a tutti: allacciate molto strette le cinture per il prossimo autunno-inverno e non illudetevi che il prossimo governo, di qualunque colore sarà, possa fare qualcosa di utile per noi cittadini e per il Paese, men che meno salvarlo.


Sicuramente nessuno dei capi politici che abbiamo può salvare il Paese, ma so la strada intrapresa da PD e M5S visto che l'abbiamo vissuta. L'unica cosa è sperare che se anche non ci sarà il salvatore non vinca chi ha già fatto danni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno di centrosinistra non andasse a votare voterebbe indirettamente il centrosinistra?



si,dal momento che i problemi di astensionismo hanno sempre danneggiato il cdx


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno di centrosinistra non andasse a votare voterebbe indirettamente in centrosinistra?


Si. Basta vedere le comunali. Sono aumentati gli astenuti e il PD ha recuperato. I fanatici della politica vanno a votare a prescindere il loro partito. La differenza in Italia la fanno chi non è schiarato e sono tanti, quelli che una volta votano uno e un altra volta votano l'altro. Alla terza si rompono e non votano. Di fatto chi vota Sinistra vota a prescindere, basta vedere Bologna, si sono lamentati con il loro sindaco per tutto il tempo poi lo hanno rivotato perché del PD. Stessa cosa a Milano. Nel mio comune il solo fatto che si è votato a Luglio ha fatto perdere 3 punti al vincitore (a Marzo non sarebbe andato nemmeno ai ballotaggi ma avrebbe vinto al primo turno).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Luglio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Quando ci vorrà per la nuova ascesa del PD con nuovo mostro al seguito? Tanto qualunque altra persona la fiaccheranno a forza di cause giudiziarie e stampa super aggressiva


È per questo che bisogna fare il proprio dovere democratico, cosa di cui ancora dubito ce ne sarà data la possibilità, e spazzare via questo cancro moralista mafioso che sono i cattocomunisti


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sicuramente nessuno dei capi politici che abbiamo può salvare il Paese, ma so la strada intrapresa da PD e M5S visto che l'abbiamo vissuta. L'unica cosa è sperare che se anche non ci sarà il salvatore non vinca chi ha già fatto danni.



Nel mondo odierno c' è poco da inventarsi, bisogna essere precisi, competenti, pragmatici e non farsi fregare.

È sufficiente.

Uno dei nostri leader politici oggi ha dichiarato che farà ciò che gli dice il capogruppo perché lui tecnicamente non ci capisce niente (testuali parole)
Dopo 20 anni che si nutre in quella mangiatoia, non ci capisce niente.

Impazzisco.

Il livello è questo


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel mondo odierno c' è poco da inventarsi, bisogna essere precisi, competenti, pragmatici e non farsi fregare.
> 
> È sufficiente.
> 
> ...


Ma hai ragionissima eh? Ma se nessuno prende i forconi e la maggior parte degli Italiani vanno in piazza a sentire i loro comizi applaudendoli.... il primo colpevole della situazione sono chi li ha messi li e da venti anni gli fanno fare quello che vogliono. Ci lasceranno in mutande ma fino a che ci si può fare i selphie e seguire Tiktok che frega alla gente di lottare per i propri diritti?

Esempio, tutti quelli che hanno manifestato contro il GP (sacrosanto) dove erano quando hanno alzato la benzina a 2.10 euro per la guerra in Ucraina nonostante noi il petrolio lo prendiamo dall'ENI in arabia saudita?

Ho citato un esempio a caso, ma ce ne sarebbero tanti di esempi.

Ognuno difende il suo status quo. Sia il politico che il cittadino e i pochi che vanno in piazza vengono presi per fascisti ecc ecc ecc. Come durante il lock down dove hanno spacciato gli ambulanti, i ristoratori e i baristi come fascisti. 1000 in piazza (a prendere anche insulti o cariche della polizia) mentre il resto d'Italia cantava sui balconi per fare felice la Barbara D'Urso di turno. Li si è capito che l'Italia è morta.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ognuno difende il suo status quo. Sia il politico che il cittadino e i pochi che vanno in piazza vengono presi per fascisti ecc ecc ecc.



Spetta: il cittadino fa quello che gli pare, se lo fa il politico ti prende in giro però... direi quasi un traditore dello stato.
Non che sia una novità, eh.

Ma non puoi metterle sullo stesso piano.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Conte ai microfoni ribadisce la sua posizione, dicendo che il premier Draghi dicendo, inoltre, che ha avuto "atteggiamenti sprezzanti". Ne ha anche per il centrodestra per lui "incomprensibile".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Conte: *_*"Siamo stati messi alla porta e non messi nella condizione di proseguire nella leale collaborazione. Mai chiesto un rimpasto o una poltrona in più. Volevamo indicazioni precise, ma solo atteggiamenti sprezzanti che non fanno il bene del paese".*_


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spetta: il cittadino fa quello che gli pare, se lo fa il politico ti prende in giro però... direi quasi un traditore dello stato.
> Non che sia una novità, eh.
> 
> Ma non puoi metterle sullo stesso piano.


Vero, ma se il politico vede che nonostante tutto il cittadino lo rimette la tramite voto che gli frega a lui?

Vogliamo mettere come i francesi hanno convinto Macron a togliere il taglio delle pensioni ancora prima che fosse ufficializzata, con migliaia di persone in piazza e quegli striscioni "Non faremo la fine degli Italiani". E' questo il mio discorso.

Se loro fanno i loro porci comodi e poi il cittadino li rimette la... Conte ci ha chiuso in casa 4 mesi e sono nate le Bimbe di Conte. Non so se mi spiego, non sono bravo a farmi capire purtroppo


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte ai microfoni ribadisce la sua posizione, dicendo che il premier Draghi dicendo, inoltre, che ha avuto "atteggiamenti sprezzanti". Ne ha anche per il centrodestra per lui "incomprensibile".*


Sono contento che gli sia venuto il cagotto l'altro giorno a questa  umana


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Sono contento che gli sia venuto il cagotto l'altro giorno a questa  umana


In ogni caso, un like per chiunque si sia opposto a Draghi. Di certo, però, non tornerò a votare M5S. Non l'ho fatto nel 2018, figuriamoci ora  .


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte ai microfoni ribadisce la sua posizione, dicendo che il premier Draghi dicendo, inoltre, che ha avuto "atteggiamenti sprezzanti". Ne ha anche per il centrodestra per lui "incomprensibile".*



Il tè al polonio ha funzionato


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vero, ma se il politico vede che nonostante tutto il cittadino lo rimette la tramite voto che gli frega a lui?
> 
> Vogliamo mettere come i francesi hanno convinto Macron a togliere il taglio delle pensioni ancora prima che fosse ufficializzata, con migliaia di persone in piazza e quegli striscioni "Non faremo la fine degli Italiani". E' questo il mio discorso.
> 
> Se loro fanno i loro porci comodi e poi il cittadino li rimette la... Conte ci ha chiuso in casa 4 mesi e sono nate le Bimbe di Conte. Non so se mi spiego, non sono bravo a farmi capire purtroppo



Ma no, sei stato chiarissimo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Primo Di Nicola (ex M5S ora a IPF) shock: "Oggi Conte ha praticamente aperto ad una maggioranza con FDI, FI e Lega, che sono i principali nemici del reddito di cittadinanza".*


----------



## UDG (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primo Di Nicola (ex M5S ora a IPF) shock: "Oggi Conte ha praticamente aperto ad una maggioranza con FDI, FI e Lega, che sono i principali nemici del reddito di cittadinanza".*


Basta con sto reddito di cittadinanza, ha fatto più danni che danni


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primo Di Nicola (ex M5S ora a IPF) shock: "Oggi Conte ha praticamente aperto ad una maggioranza con FDI, FI e Lega, che sono i principali nemici del reddito di cittadinanza".*


Eh, ma appunto, se il cdx da solo non raggiunge la maggioranza, vuoi vedere che...


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Considerato che sono tutti pagliacci, almeno speriamo in un nuovo esecutivo che prenda le dovute distanze dal pupazzo ucraino e che riallacci i rapporti con la Russia, in particolar modo in vista dell'inverno. E vedrete che da qui alle elezioni nessuno (o quasi) parlerà più di Covid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Dite che domani alla Camera non tenta il colpo gobbo? I 5S di Crippa voterebbero a favore.

Se non è andato da Matarella subito stasera, covano qualcosa....


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che sono tutti pagliacci, almeno speriamo in un nuovo esecutivo che prenda le dovute distanze dal pupazzo ucraino e che riallacci i rapporti con la Russia, in particolar modo in vista dell'inverno. E vedrete che da qui alle elezioni nessuno (o quasi) parlerà più di Covid.


Dubito possa succedere: Nonno Joe non tollera defezioni. L'unica sarebbe la disfatta ucraina sul campo entro fine estate. E poi anche zia Ursula e zia Christine coi ricatti finanziari rimetterebbero in riga chiunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Luglio 2022)

Visto lo stato pietoso in cui versa l'itaglia ad ogni latitudine,occhio a candidati assurdi,che so,una Ferragni,un Cecchi Paone(non proprio lui,suoi simili e ci siamo capiti),un diversamente bianco...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Repubblica: Prima di salire al Quirinale, il premier - che non è stato sfiduciato formalmente al Senato - aspetterà di vedere domani come va il voto alla Camera, dove la pattuglia 'governista' del M5S è molto forte.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Prima di salire al Quirinale, il premier - che non è stato sfiduciato formalmente al Senato - aspetterà di vedere domani come va il voto alla Camera, dove la pattuglia 'governista' del M5S è molto forte.*



Taaaaaaac


----------



## sunburn (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sicuramente nessuno dei capi politici che abbiamo può salvare il Paese, ma so la strada intrapresa da PD e M5S visto che l'abbiamo vissuta. L'unica cosa è sperare che se anche non ci sarà il salvatore non vinca chi ha già fatto danni.


Ma certo, la speranza è l’ultima a morire. Non critico chi deciderà di andare a votare, a prescindere dal partito perché ognuno è libero di fare le proprie valutazioni.
Io ho visto governare tutti quelli che si presenteranno alle prossime elezioni e sinceramente…


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Prima di salire al Quirinale, il premier - che non è stato sfiduciato formalmente al Senato - aspetterà di vedere domani come va il voto alla Camera, dove la pattuglia 'governista' del M5S è molto forte.*


e che c'entra ?
non si può governare senza la fiducia al Senato


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Prima di salire al Quirinale, il premier - che non è stato sfiduciato formalmente al Senato - aspetterà di vedere domani come va il voto alla Camera, dove la pattuglia 'governista' del M5S è molto forte.*


Ben venga un Draghi sostenuto dal centrosinistra, così perde l'"aurea" istituzionale e si evita il rischio di maggioranze ursula. Comunque, mi sembra Conte all'epoca dei responsabili.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che c'entra ?
> non si può governare senza la fiducia al Senato


Appunto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che c'entra ?
> non si può governare senza la fiducia al Senato



Oggi gliel'hanno data, numericamente. A Mattarella interessa questo.


----------



## UDG (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che c'entra ?
> non si può governare senza la fiducia al Senato


Beh in teoria l'ha avuta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*ANSA: Draghi comunicherà le dimissioni alla Camera, domani mattina alle 9.*


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi gliel'hanno data, numericamente. A Mattarella interessa questo.



vabbè perchè la maggioranza dei contrari è uscita, invece di votargli contro.
e che fai allora ad ogni votazione devono uscire 3 partiti per avere l'ok per ogni decreto ?
non ha senso

comunque su Ansa leggo questo:

*"Draghi annuncerà giovedì mattina nell'aula della Camera, all'inizio della discussione generale, la propria intenzione di andare a dimettersi al Quirinale. La seduta è convocata per le ore 9:00. Lo apprende l'ANSA da fonti parlamentari di maggioranza."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Draghi comunicherà le dimissioni alla Camera, domani mattina alle 9.*



Io non mi fido, la notte è lunga


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Luglio 2022)

Ma se oggi ha avuto 95 voti al senato quando faranno votazioni dove i voti devono superare 160 come pensano di poter fare? Quel pagliaccio di draghi doveva essere andato da mummiarella già stasera e non andare domani alla camera a perdere ancora più tempo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma se oggi ha avuto 95 voti al senato quando faranno votazioni dove i voti devono superare 160 come pensano di poter fare? Quel pagliaccio di draghi doveva essere andato da mummiarella già stasera e non andare domani alla camera a perdere ancora più tempo


Ma infatti sarebbe una pagliacciata epica, che lo metterebbe in ridicolo (io ci spero quasi quasi). Conte, prima della caduta, ebbe numeri molto maggiori alla conta al senato e fu costretto comunque a dimettersi.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

*Gelmini:

"Questa Forza Italia non è il movimento politico in cui ho militato per quasi venticinque anni: non posso restare un minuto di più in questo partito"*

fammi indovinare, ma non si dimette da ministro...il ministro del gruppo misto.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non mi fido, la notte è lunga


sotto con #maratonamentana fino alle 9 no stop


----------



## sunburn (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sarebbe una pagliacciata epica, che lo metterebbe in ridicolo (io ci spero quasi quasi). Conte, prima della caduta, ebbe numeri molto maggiori alla conta al senato e fu costretto comunque a dimettersi.


Massì, Draghi è out. Non penso ci possa essere discussione su questo.
Comunque sia, prima di sciogliere le camere, Mattarella dovrà per forza fare un giro di consultazioni. Vedremo cosa succederà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Chissà quale salto carpiato si inventeranno al Quirinale. Gli stessi che negarono a Salvini di governare con il centrodestra, che ora vogliono tenere draghi con meno di 100 voti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se vanno avanti è solo per il vitalizio



Il vitalizio è già assicurato.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tramonta il Governo Draghi.
> Oggi il Senato ha votato la fiducia, ma Cinque Stelle, Lega e Forza Italia non hanno partecipato al voto dopo un giorno di toni forti, discorsi pesanti e veti incrociati. Manca il voto legale, ma Draghi potrebbe dimettersi irrevocabilmente.
> Pressing incessante del PD per proseguire la legislatura, ma alla fine anche Letta capitola: "La parola agli elettori, che saranno più saggi del parlamento."
> Scossoni anche negli stessi partiti, Gelmini lascia Forza Italia.
> ...


occhio che pure a Montecitorio fanno più mercato di noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Piuttosto di sciogliere le camere, Mattarella si dimette anche lui.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Massì, Draghi è out. Non penso ci possa essere discussione su questo.
> Comunque sia, prima di sciogliere le camere, Mattarella dovrà per forza fare un giro di consultazioni. Vedremo cosa succederà.



Magari un bel Governo tecnico di fine legislatura.


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che c'entra ?
> non si può governare senza la fiducia al Senato


Il punto 3 dei fasci di combattimento era l'abolizione del senato. E qualcosa di simile lo volevano Licio Gelli e Renzi. Benigni dopo gli spettacoli sulla costituzione è andato a propagandare di togliere il senato. Potrebbero fare un colpo di mano come l'abolizione illegale delle province in FVG.


----------



## Milanforever63 (20 Luglio 2022)

Governo Amato ...  ... paura eh  ... domani massacro in borsa e BTP e il tavolo per Amato ègià bello pronto


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio che pure a Montecitorio *fanno più mercato di noi*




Non è che ci voglia molto


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piuttosto di sciogliere le camere, Mattarella si dimette anche lui




Mattarella deve rispettare - almeno formalmente- la Costituzione. Se non è possibile una maggioranza si vota e basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Meloni: “Mi aspettavo stasera le dimissioni di Draghi. Mi stupisce che non si sia dimesso questa sera… Non so se sia prodromico a qualche tentativo, diciamo col favore delle tenebre, di inventarsi qualche alchimia, ma vedo margini molto stretti”*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mattarella deve rispettare - almeno formalmente- la Costituzione. Se non è possibile una maggioranza si vota e basta.



Mi aspetto di tutto da questi buffoni.
Ero andato a letto alle 2 di notte con la Belloni presidente, mi sono svegliato la mattina dopo con il Mattarella bis e Salvini che lo supplicava di tornare.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Governo Amato ...  ... paura eh  ... domani massacro in borsa e BTP e il tavolo per Amato ègià bello pronto


con Amato c'è il rischio di prelievo forzoso dai conti correnti già stanotte


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meloni: “Mi aspettavo stasera le dimissioni di Draghi. Mi stupisce che non si sia dimesso questa sera… Non so se sia prodromico a qualche tentativo, diciamo col favore delle tenebre, di inventarsi qualche alchimia, ma vedo margini molto stretti”*



Molto acuta la battuta sul favore delle tenebre


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

Davvero complicato votare a fine anno vicini alla legge di bilancio, faranno un governo tecnico.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto di tutto da questi buffoni.
> Ero andato a letto alle 2 di notte con la Belloni presidente, mi sono svegliato la mattina dopo con il Mattarella bis e Salvini che lo supplicava di tornare.



Appunto. Mattarella è stato rieletto a furor di popolo perciò se “chiede” alle forze politiche uno sforzo per concludere la legislatura forse lo ascoltano.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Mattarella è stato rieletto a furor di popolo perciò se “chiede” alle forze politiche uno sforzo per concludere la legislatura forse lo ascoltano.


Anche il PD ha detto che si vota. È finita


----------



## Tobi (20 Luglio 2022)

Il problema non è se si vota, ma chi si vota. Sono uno peggio dell'altro


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Davvero complicato votare a fine anno vicini alla legge di bilancio, faranno un governo tecnico.



Sarebbe l’ideale perché così tutti i partiti potranno governare e fare opposizione allo stesso tempo


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

*Calenda:

"Governo caduto a causa dei filoputiniani"*


**

prima erano quelli dell'opposizione, poi quelli del gruppo misto, ora tutti quelli che dissentono da Draghi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche il PD ha detto che si vota. È finita




Il voto non è mai un errore. L’unica cosa mi auguro è che dalle urne esca una maggioranza forte.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda:
> 
> "Governo caduto a causa dei filoputiniani"*
> 
> ...


L"ha stato Putin" effettivamente mancava...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Crosetto: "Stanotte verrà fatto un tentativo per tenere in piedi il governo."

Rete 4: Forse confronto PD-Conte già questa notte.*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda:
> 
> "Governo caduto a causa dei filoputiniani"*
> 
> ...



Ma allora non sono così pochi


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

La notte è buia e tempestosa.

L'asticella va sempre alzata. I numeri che hanno decretato le dimissioni di precedenti governi adesso non varranno più. Tranquilli che stanno spulciando la gosdiduzioneh per trovare qualche cavillo interpretativo. Tutto è manipolabile, alla fine sono discorsi in un itagliano vecchio di 70 anni fa.

Se poi non si può fare niente, ci sarà sicuramente un piano B, e un piano C. Tutto sta a vedere cosa arriva da Bruzelles, Berlino, Parigi e Kiev, er ..., Washington.

Di certo vedo troppa calma nelle varie sirene di regime, alfieri di partito disinteressati, guru dell'economia, twittaroli, sardinisti e feccia variopinta. Per ora ci si limita a musi lunghi in televisione, già facendo sottintendere che aver abbattuto questo letamaio è un danno per l'itaglia.

Diciamo che sarebbe auspicabile un governo Amato, ma sarà dura.

Uno dei piani sarà un concreto convincimento a perseguire una certa strada, con bocche da fuoco dal calibro terrificante.

Se va al governo la Meloni, che vale quello che vale, tranquilli che ci pensano i suoi stessi alleati a farla desistere, non ci sarà nemmeno bisogno di urlare troppo al fascismo. Alleanza con FI, voglio dire, quasi peggio che stare con il PD.

Se il governo non è gradito, il giorno dopo ti ritrovi in default senza nemmeno passare dal via come nel Monopoli. Incredibilmente ci scopriremo debitori della UE per svariati miliardi di € da risolvere immediatamente.

Cercherò di passare qualche sereno giorno di ferie, dopo ci attenderà un autunno durissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è se si vota, ma chi si vota. Sono uno peggio dell'altro



In politica si deve sempre scegliere il meno peggio.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Se fanno un Draghi-bis con il centrosinistra, significherebbe bruciare definitivamente Draghi. Non mi dispiacerebbe. Tanto, alla fin fine, il centrodestra tornerà a riempire le piazze in ogni caso e recuperare voti. Per loro è una notizia a favore più di uno scioglimento delle camere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Questa notte usciranno fuori i veri lupi mannari...

Non sono bastati 6 giorni di tempo per far rientrare la crisi,ora vogliono tentare il tutto per tutto durante la notte.
Schifo,pure questo Draghi mi sa tanto di essere uno alla bibitaro maio incollato alla seggiola,altrimenti non avrebbe aspettato ne questi 6 giorni ne questa ulteriore nottata.


----------



## UDG (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il vitalizio è già assicurato.


Che io sappia settembre


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è se si vota, ma chi si vota. Sono uno peggio dell'altro



Pressapochismo ai massimi livelli.
Son davvero in dubbio su chi votare.

Adesso vedrò chi metterà in campo il PD, se persona competente o il solito cerebroleso che propongono i partiti odierni con cui non aprirei in società nemmeno un bar che fa solo colazioni, altrimenti inizio a valutare di dare una chance alla fascistella


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Dagospia: Gianni Letta e Confalonieri (più il primo che il secondo), furiosi con Berlusconi, colpevole secondo loro di aver fatto una 'gigantesca ca....a', che porterà alla scissione di Forza Italia e favorirà la Meloni.*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa notte usciranno fuori i veri lupi mannari...
> 
> Non sono bastati 6 giorni di tempo per far rientrare la crisi,ora vogliono tentare il tutto per tutto durante la notte.
> Schifo,pure questo Draghi mi sa tanto di essere uno alla bibitaro maio incollato alla seggiola,altrimenti non avrebbe aspettato ne questi 6 giorni ne questa ulteriore nottata.



Certo Draghi e Di Maio sono proprio la stessa cosa


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che io sappia settembre



Ci vogliono 4 anni, 6 mesi ed un giorno. Scattano il 24 settembre e non sI voterà prima del 25 settembre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo Draghi e Di Maio sono proprio la stessa cosa



Se rimane al governo,forse è anche peggio,dato che lui era "l'uomo forte"
E oggi se ne è uscito fuori con incredibili minghiate alla "me l'hanno chiesto gli italiani"

Ma chi te l'ha chiesto ? Quali italiani ?
20 gatti in piazza ?
Sono questi 20 nullafacenti che rappresentano la maggioranza degli italiani ?
Oppure la firma di 2000 sindaci ? A fronte di oltre 8000 sindaci in tutta Italia ?


----------



## UDG (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono 4 anni, 6 mesi ed un giorno. Scattano il 24 settembre e non s voterà prima del 25 settembre.


Grazie per la precisazione, non ci avevo pensato


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

Comunque Conte stasera è stato duro


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Conte stasera è stato duro



Beh, dopo un bel krapfen all' antrace come avvertimento, pure io mi sarei dato una bella svegliata.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Conte stasera* è stato duro*



Un vero “leader“ che ha definitivamente affossato il M5S, fortunatamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Conte stasera è stato duro



Il problema non è conte,anche,da alleato del pd,potrebbe fare la sua ennesima giravolta.
Il problema sono le sue truppe che lui non controlla


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se rimane al governo,forse è anche peggio,dato che lui era "l'uomo forte"
> E oggi se ne è uscito fuori con incredibili minghiate alla "me l'hanno chiesto gli italiani"
> 
> Ma chi te l'ha chiesto ? Quali italiani ?
> ...



Ho capito che fremi dalla voglia di andare a votare. Sai che ridere se dal voto non esce una maggioranza certa e sono costretti a richiamare Draghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*RAI: Mattarella in queste ore sta studiando la strada affinché il governo Draghi rimanga per le questioni stringenti, ma con una maggioranza più ampia di quella che ha ora.*


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *RAI: Mattarella in queste ore sta studiando la strada affinché il governo Draghi rimanga per le questioni stringenti, ma con una maggioranza più ampia di quella che ha ora.*



Questo ci lascia le penne dalla foga e la disperazione, tenete le ambulanze pronte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Questa tizia della RAI è peggio della gruber...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *RAI: Mattarella in queste ore sta studiando la strada affinché il governo Draghi rimanga per le questioni stringenti, ma con una maggioranza più ampia di quella che ha ora.*



Il giudizio non cambierebbe.

Come ho detto sarei contento, ma resterebbe la figura barbina, il trash italiano, l' egoismo politico e il teatro dell' assurdo.
Uno schifo totale, imbarazzanti.

La priorità è cambiare la legge elettorale, BASTA ammucchiate salva poltrona, non è il monento, siamo nel periodo storico più complesso del dopo guerra.

BASTA!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho capito che fremi dalla voglia di andare a votare. Sai che ridere se dal voto non esce una maggioranza certa e sono costretti a richiamare Draghi.



Sinceramente ? non me ne frega molto,sono solamente contento per Dragone che ha perso prima il ruolo di pdr,poi quello di premier e infine,se dio vuole,anche quello della NATO.
Fuori,via,epurato 

Anche perchè non ho mai digerito questi governi di  composti da un mapazzone di partiti di sx,centro e di dx.
Tanto non portano mai a niente di buono perchè alla fine vengono inseriti 1000 paletti e anzichè fare qualcosa di buono e condivisibile,si pastrocchia di tutto per non fare indispettire l'altro componente del governo.
E alla fine salta fuori una  completa.

Allora che si vada a votare e si scelga la coalizione.
centrosinistra o centrodestra ?
spread permettendo.

Ma basta esperimenti.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *RAI: Mattarella in queste ore sta studiando la strada affinché il governo Draghi rimanga per le questioni stringenti, ma con una maggioranza più ampia di quella che ha ora.*


Ma il governo resta comunque in carica per gli affari correnti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ? non me ne frega molto,sono solamente contento per Dragone che ha perso prima il ruolo di pdr,poi quello di premier e infine,se dio vuole,anche quello della NATO.
> Fuori,via,epurato
> 
> Anche perchè non ho mai digerito questi governi di  composti da un mapazzone di partiti di sx,centro e di dx.
> ...



Per una volta, mio malgrado, concordo con te sulla necessità di Governi propriamente politici e soprattutto forti.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma il governo resta comunque in carica per gli affari correnti



In questo momento non basta qualcuno che segue gli affari correnti.
Serve molto di più, e che sia fatto estremamente bene.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma il governo resta comunque in carica per gli affari correnti



Questioni stringenti credo non si riferisca agli affari correnti.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *RAI: Mattarella in queste ore sta studiando la strada affinché il governo Draghi rimanga per le questioni stringenti, ma con una maggioranza più ampia di quella che ha ora.*



E' figlio del padre. Quindi, occhio...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' figlio del padre. Quindi, occhio...




Si proverà a dare qualche ministero in più a qualcuno


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

Se vogliono tenere draghi e arriva l'ordine da washington state certi che una quadra si trova.
E ricordatevi che non è affatto detto che voterete nel 2023...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se vogliono tenere draghi e arriva l'ordine da washington state certi che una quadra si trova.
> E ricordatevi che non è affatto detto che voterete nel 2023...


Ovvio, voteremo a ottobre


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Draghi, con tutto il suo curriculum da primo della classe, non ha la dignità di sparire e andare a fare il nonno ?
che figura fa pure lui...con le antenne per ogni sibilo di vento non si sa mai c'è uno spiraglio...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ovvio, voteremo a ottobre



.., del 2023?


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se vanno avanti è solo per il vitalizio


Lo maturano a Settembre,quindi sono in una botte de fero...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Mattarella pronto al voto subito. Niente consultazioni.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Mattarella pronto al voto subito. Niente consultazioni.*



La resa dei talebani draghiani del Corriere e il pronostico di Trumpusconi che dice il contrario... comincio a credere anch'io al voto anticipato 

PS. Con simpatia, si scherza...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Mattarella pronto al voto subito. Niente consultazioni.*



Botta micidiale per Draghi. Ma non può finire così.

Guardatelo in faccia, ragazzi.

Questo adesso sarà indemoniato proprio. La farà pagare carissima al paese, tranquilli, in un modo o nell'altro, la sconfitta non la concepisce.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La resa dei talebani draghiani del Corriere e il pronostico di Trumpusconi che dice il contrario... comincio a credere anch'io al voto anticipato
> 
> PS. Con simpatia, si scherza...


Ma io non ho detto che non si andrà a votare.
Dico solo che se da oltreoceano ci tirano le orecchie e ci dicono di tenere draghi noi rispondiamo "obbedisco"
Se ci fanno votare è perché vuol dire che va bene anche a loro


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho detto che non si andrà a votare.
> Dico solo che se da oltreoceano ci tirano le orecchie e ci dicono di tenere draghi noi rispondiamo "obbedisco"
> Se ci fanno votare è perché vuol dire che va bene anche a loro


Non cedere alle provocazioni.

Tu hai detto che è possibile non si voti nel 2023, e hai ragione, si voterà nel 2022


----------



## Albijol (21 Luglio 2022)

Io prego affinché il M5Z prenda meno della soglia di sbarramento. Per il resto chi c'è c'è, sono tutti uguali


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pressapochismo ai massimi livelli.
> Son davvero in dubbio su chi votare.
> 
> Adesso vedrò chi metterà in campo il PD, se persona competente o il solito cerebroleso che propongono i partiti odierni con cui non aprirei in società nemmeno un bar che fa solo colazioni, altrimenti inizio a valutare di dare una chance alla fascistella


L unico che meritava di essere votato hai visto che fine lo stesso p gli ha fatto fare ora non lo può vedere più nessuno
Per il resto credo che per sostenere questo sistema di potere autoreferenziale e completamente irrispettoso per molti aspetti del cittadino ci voglia un bel coraggio


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io prego affinché il M5Z prenda meno della soglia di sbarramento. Per il resto chi c'è c'è, sono tutti uguali


Impossibile, i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza andranno tutti a votarli, almeno immagino


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho detto che non si andrà a votare.
> Dico solo che se da oltreoceano ci tirano le orecchie e ci dicono di tenere draghi noi rispondiamo "obbedisco"
> Se ci fanno votare è perché vuol dire che va bene anche a loro


Ma credete veramente alle caxxate che scrivete? Me lo chiede un amico...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho detto che non si andrà a votare.
> Dico solo che se da oltreoceano ci tirano le orecchie e ci dicono di tenere draghi noi rispondiamo "obbedisco"
> Se ci fanno votare è perché vuol dire che va bene anche a loro



Magari non ci tirano le orecchie perchè a loro potrebbe andar bene anche l'atlantista Meloni


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma credete veramente alle caxxate che scrivete? Me lo chiede un amico...


Per curiosità sei mai entrato in un ministero o in un'istituzione europea?
Hai mai lavorato a contatto con la politica?
Perché nel caso probabilmente capiresti cosa intendo dire


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sei mai entrato in un ministero o in un'istituzione europea?
> Hai mai lavorato a contatto con la politica?
> Perché nel caso probabilmente capiresti cosa intendo dire


Scusate se mi intrometto, però dai trumpuscò, che gli USA abbiano su tutto il coltello dalla parte manico è abbastanza palese, ma dire che se loro NON VOGLIONO non si vota nel 2023, mi sembra un pelino troppo dai.

Soprattutto visto che non ci sono nemmeno precedenti.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, però dai trumpuscò, che gli USA abbiano su tutto il coltello dalla parte manico è abbastanza palese, ma dire che se loro NON VOGLIONO non si vota nel 2023, mi sembra un pelino troppo dai.
> 
> Soprattutto visto che non ci sono nemmeno precedenti.


Gli Usa non hanno più soldi... e con un presidente che saluta i fantasmi


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Preparo lo champagne. Grazie Conte, salutami le bimbe!


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sei mai entrato in un ministero o in un'istituzione europea?
> Hai mai lavorato a contatto con la politica?
> Perché nel caso probabilmente capiresti cosa intendo dire


Si. Ci sono entrato. Ogni tanto ti convocano per capire cosa fai e se lo devi proprio fare.
So benissimo che se ad una sfilata militare di un "paese canaglia" si vedono certe cose con un marchio italiota, allora partono le chiamate da Washington. Ma quello è un caso estremo.
Ma non è tutto mono causale come secondo certe narrazioni. Altrimenti come lo spieghi un mondo sempre più anarchico? Anzi, si sta costituendo un fronte avverso mai visto, altro che Bandung e seguiti. (Certo, con molte divisioni al loro interno. Comunione di intenti tattica e non strategica).
Non hanno più il controllo del loro paese, che lo abbiano completamente di altri paesi è discutibile.
Poi se invece si vuole andare dietro all'anti-main stream con un condiscendente sorriso sulle labbra, va bene, eh!


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Preparo lo champagne. Grazie Conte, salutami le bimbe!


La parte più bella è quando Draghi ha salutato a fine discorso e ringraziato i 4 gatti paganti che si sono mobilitati in "Tutta Italia" per sostenerlo...

che schifo 







Ma quando folle intere riempivano le piazze più grandi contro il greenpass e ogni sabato la gente inondava le strade di tutti Italia con una mobilitazione mai vista... Draghi ne ignorava l'esistenza... *riducendoli a 4 gatti*...

 *ma che troll DRAGHI*, ora avete capito in che mani eravamo??????????????????????????????

Eravamo la nuova CINA


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Impossibile, i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza andranno tutti a votarli, almeno immagino


i percettori sono 1milione e 2, mi sa che raccolgono anche qualche altro allocco , magari i ricconi col 110


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi alla Camera ha dichiarato al Quirinale per dimettersi.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi alla Camera ha dichiarato che andrà al Quirinale per dimettersi. **


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si. Ci sono entrato. Ogni tanto ti convocano per capire cosa fai e se lo devi proprio fare.
> So benissimo che se ad una sfilata militare di un "paese canaglia" si vedono certe cose con un marchio italiota, allora partono le chiamate da Washington. Ma quello è un caso estremo.
> Ma non è tutto mono causale come secondo certe narrazioni. Altrimenti come lo spieghi un mondo sempre più anarchico? Anzi, si sta costituendo un fronte avverso mai visto, altro che Bandung e seguiti. (Certo, con molte divisioni al loro interno. Comunione di intenti tattica e non strategica).
> Non hanno più il controllo del loro paese, che lo abbiano completamente di altri paesi è discutibile.
> Poi se invece si vuole andare dietro all'anti-main stream con un condiscendente sorriso sulle labbra, va bene, eh!


Guarda tranquillo io sono uno dei piu assidui seguaci del "main stream" che troverai qui dentro  
Il mondo sta sicuramente diventando più caotico e il potere americano, da unipolare smaccato degli anni 90 di Krauthammeriana memoria, sta lentamente erodendo (ma molto meno di quanto i piu pensino).
Ma ciò non toglie che ad oggi il potere a stelle e striscie sulle colonie in Europa, in Giappone e in Oceania è pressocchè totale.
Se andiamo a elezioni è perchè Biden o chi per lui hanno ricevuto rassicurazioni da madama Giorgia sul suo totale convincimento atlantista e a difesa dell'Ucraina.
Se ci fosse una situazione in cui a elezioni vincesse un blocco anti atlantista vicino alla Russia puoi stare CERTO che si inventerebbero qualcosa per non farci votare, financo un colpo di stato. Agiscono così, è la loro mentalità.

Sul resto hai ragionissima eh: hanno mille problemi interni che diventeranno sempre peggiori. Ma per ora tengono botta e sono ancora la superpotenza per eccellenza.
La tanto celebrata Cina, per dirne una, ha problemi strutturali ben piu gravi degli USA. Della Russia evito di parlare perchè sparare sulla croce rossa non è nel mio stile


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi alla Camera ha dichiarato che andrà al Quirinale per dimettersi. **


Godo! Un'incapace, corrotto, malvagio, che l'unico "talento" che aveva è chiudere in casa la gente e farla discriminare, oltre a raccontare scemenze tipo "non ti vaccini, m.uori". E c'è pure chi lo rimpiange, andatelo a chiederlo ai tassisti quanto lo rimpiangono. Questo è il primo passo per l'Italexit, il primo calcio al didietro dell'Italia alla mafia dell'UE.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La parte più bella è quando Draghi ha salutato a fine discorso e ringraziato i 4 gatti paganti che si sono mobilitati in "Tutta Italia" per sostenerlo...
> 
> che schifo
> 
> ...








anche questi napoletani vogliono Draghi, in un certo senso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i percettori sono 1milione e 2, mi sa che raccolgono anche qualche altro allocco , magari i ricconi col 110



E non devi pensare ai singoli percettori,ma ad un discorso più ampio di "famiglia"  
Una famiglia di 4 persone con il marito con il marito che lavora in nero,la moglie che percepisce il rdc,il figlio maggiorenne studente e un altro bimbo in casa,li saranno 3 voti al movimento 5 stelle. 3 voti al 100%,perchè nessuno vorrà perdere l'entrata del reddito.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Godo! Un'incapace, corrotto, malvagio


Ella madonna


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi alla Camera ha dichiarato che andrà al Quirinale per dimettersi. **


Draghi faccia scuola, dai veri statisti, quelli che di economia ne sanno più di lui e capiscono che senza Putin non si va da nessuna parte.





Non c'è proprio paragone con l'arroganza, la saccenza e la cattiveria del banchiere.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se andiamo a elezioni è perchè Biden o chi per lui hanno ricevuto rassicurazioni da madama Giorgia sul suo totale convincimento atlantista e a difesa dell'Ucraina.
> Se ci fosse una situazione in cui a elezioni vincesse un blocco anti atlantista vicino alla Russia puoi stare CERTO che si inventerebbero qualcosa per non farci votare, financo un colpo di stato. Agiscono così, è la loro mentalità.


e dove erano gli amerrigani mentre il governo italiano ha sottoscritto accordi per la nuova Via della Seta dando porti cruciali ai cinesi ?
accordi peraltro ancora in essere e sospesi solo per questioni covid...


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Spero ci sia il voto postale,o meglio via internet, sinceramente mi scoccia alzare il culo per votare il prossimo minestrone


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e dove erano gli amerrigani mentre il governo italiano ha sottoscritto accordi per la nuova Via della Seta dando porti cruciali ai cinesi ?
> accordi peraltro ancora in essere e sospesi solo per questioni covid...


All'epoca pure Trump e il presidente cinese erano in buoni rapporti, poi il covid li ha fatti litigare. Gli USA hanno grandi colpe sull'espansione cinese.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e dove erano gli amerrigani mentre il governo italiano ha sottoscritto accordi per la nuova Via della Seta dando porti cruciali ai cinesi ?
> accordi peraltro ancora in essere e sospesi solo per questioni covid...


Ricordami chi li ha presi quegli accordi e che fine ha fatto


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordami chi li ha presi quegli accordi e che fine ha fatto


il M5s è rimasto al governo per altri 3 anni, Conte ha fatto il premier per altri 2 anni ed era leader difeso a spada tratta dai nuovi alleati piddini (il partito più di sistema), la Lega è da un anno al governo e quasi certamente ci andrà di nuovo a ottobre, i fuoriusciti vicino a Di Maio troveranno il modo di riciclarsi

non c'è stata una grande rappresaglia da Washington...poi quando Draghi prende tempo sono contenti, ma non c'è più...


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E non devi pensare ai singoli percettori,ma ad un discorso più ampio di "famiglia"
> Una famiglia di 4 persone con il marito con il marito che lavora in nero,la moglie che percepisce il rdc,il figlio maggiorenne studente e un altro bimbo in casa,li saranno 3 voti al movimento 5 stelle. 3 voti al 100%,perchè nessuno vorrà perdere l'entrata del reddito.


Io penso che il movimento sarà il quarto partito. Già prima della scissione si giocava il terzo posto con la lega, ora che probabilmente ci sarà un partito di Di Maio perderà ancora qualcosa. Mi stupirei andasse oltre il 10-12%. 
Il primo posto probabilmente se lo giocheranno pd e fratelli d’Italia.
La coalizione di centro-destra sarà sicuramente tra il 40-45%. Non so però di preciso in quanti seggi si traduca questa percentuale.
Quanto ai rapporti interni al cdx, io non metterei la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che, a livello di seggi, la leadership sarà della Meloni. Nell’elettorato del cdx penso ci sia una spaccatura tra nord e sud, perché sono diverse le esigenze tra le due aree geografiche del Paese: il nord di cdx penso voterà ancora in massa lega e in parte forza Italia, il sud di cdx fratelli d’Italia(nel nostro piccolo, e senza valore statistico, anche qui sul nostro forum la maggior parte degli entusiasti della Meloni risiedono al sud).
Quindi non mi sorprenderei se fratelli d’Italia avesse una rappresentanza parlamentare numericamente meno consistente rispetto alla percentuale nazionale. Questo perché al nord ci sono la maggior parte delle regioni più popolose, e quindi con più seggi. Per poter avere una consistente rappresentanza parlamentare, fratelli d’Italia dovrebbe fare cappotto in Campania, Lazio e Sicilia, ma non mi sembra per nulla scontato ci riesca, soprattutto nelle prime due.

Ps: ovviamente le mie son solo considerazioni in libertà tra amici al bar dopo il sesto litro di birra, la sfera di cristallo, ahimè, non ce l’ho.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il M5s è rimasto al governo per altri 3 anni, Conte ha fatto il premier per altri 2 anni ed era leader difeso a spada tratta dai nuovi alleati piddini (il partito più di sistema), la Lega è da un anno al governo e quasi certamente ci andrà di nuovo a ottobre, i fuoriusciti vicino a Di Maio troveranno il modo di riciclarsi
> 
> non c'è stata una grande rappresaglia da Washington...poi quando Draghi prende tempo sono contenti, ma non c'è più...


Da quando sono stati lanciati quegli accordi casualmente la stampa ha iniziato il costante stilicidio del M5S (loro li hanno aiutati con la loro incompetenza eh, sia chiaro)
Con quella decisione, agli occhi degli USA il M5S non poteva essere considerato un partito affidabile.
Il governo Conte II è stato palesemente a trazione PD, partito di sistema per eccellenza.
Con l'aumento delle tensioni con la Russia, Salvini ha iniziato casualmente a cadere in disgrazia (e prima casualmente era comodo agli USA in funzione anti UE quando la Russia non era il principale problema).
Ora casualmente viviamo l'epoca di Draghi e in futuro di Meloni, accomunati da cosa?
Sincero atlantismo, vicinanza agli interessi di sistema americani, ostilità alla Russia.
Certe volte il caso...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Si prospetta voto il 2 ottobre.

Mi sto convincendo sempre più che se la fascistella non andrà nelle braccia di Putin, avrà il mio voto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che il movimento sarà il quarto partito. Già prima della scissione si giocava il terzo posto con la lega, ora che probabilmente ci sarà un partito di Di Maio perderà ancora qualcosa. Mi stupirei andasse oltre il 10-12%.
> Il primo posto probabilmente se lo giocheranno pd e fratelli d’Italia.
> La coalizione di centro-destra sarà sicuramente tra il 40-45%. Non so però di preciso in quanti seggi si traduca questa percentuale.
> Quanto ai rapporti interni al cdx, io non metterei la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che, a livello di seggi, la leadership sarà della Meloni. Nell’elettorato del cdx penso ci sia una spaccatura tra nord e sud, perché sono diverse le esigenze tra le due aree geografiche del Paese: il nord di cdx penso voterà ancora in massa lega e in parte forza Italia, il sud di cdx fratelli d’Italia(nel nostro piccolo, e senza valore statistico, anche qui sul nostro forum la maggior parte degli entusiasti della Meloni risiedono al sud).
> ...



Si gioca il 3° posto con la Lega.
Ma il partito di Di Maio sposta poco o niente.
Sinceramente parlando,chi mai potrebbe votare per un essere del genere ?

Non è berlusconi che,nel bene e nel male,fa parlare di lui.
Non è renzi che,nel bene e nel male,sposta ancora gli equilibri.
Non è letta ne salvini che,nel bene e nel male,hanno alle spalle una base di elettori fedeli.

Di Maio è solo un opportunista che ha fiutato la possibilità di slegarsi dal patto dei 2 mandati e spera ancora di mangiare nella mangiatoia della politica italiana.
Il tutto dopo aver detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Godrei (e non poco) se non riuscisse a superare la soglia di sbarramento.

Ma temo che,per tentare di sopravvivere, si unirà a qualche altro partitino del centro


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si prospetta voto il 2 ottobre.
> 
> Mi sto convincendo sempre più che se la fascistella non andrà nelle braccia di Putin, avrà il mio voto


La Meloni è fortemente pro Ucraina e anti Putin. È legata al GOP Usa.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Luglio 2022)

domanda: ma draghi, in definitiva, chi è che l'ha votato ?
ma non vi stanno a piglià pe culo ?


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da quando sono stati lanciati quegli accordi casualmente la stampa ha iniziato il costante stilicidio del M5S (loro li hanno aiutati con la loro incompetenza eh, sia chiaro)
> Con quella decisione, agli occhi degli USA il M5S non poteva essere considerato un partito affidabile.
> Il governo Conte II è stato palesemente a trazione PD, partito di sistema per eccellenza.
> Con l'aumento delle tensioni con la Russia, Salvini ha iniziato casualmente a cadere in disgrazia (e prima casualmente era comodo agli USA in funzione anti UE quando la Russia non era il principale problema).
> ...


ostilità perchè hanno fatto l'invasione e vai dove butta il vento occidentale, non è un'ostilità aprioristica come altrove...
Italia ha comunque un accordo di partnerariato con la Russia

intanto dal Conte II non è arrivata mezza parola contro la Cina e neanche da Draghi quando hanno bloccato Shanghai con conseguenze in tutto il mondo.
alla fine ok gli americani ma pure la Cina dà da mangiare per rinunciarci....

non è un caso perchè lo richiede lo stesso Mattarella alla luce del sole, disposto a rendersi ridicolo come con il veto sul pensionato Savona...se ci fosse stato Prodi, da tempo legato alla Cina, chissà come sarebbero andate le cose...


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che il movimento sarà il quarto partito. Già prima della scissione si giocava il terzo posto con la lega, ora che probabilmente ci sarà un partito di Di Maio perderà ancora qualcosa. Mi stupirei andasse oltre il 10-12%.
> Il primo posto probabilmente se lo giocheranno pd e fratelli d’Italia.
> La coalizione di centro-destra sarà sicuramente tra il 40-45%. Non so però di preciso in quanti seggi si traduca questa percentuale.
> Quanto ai rapporti interni al cdx, io non metterei la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che, a livello di seggi, la leadership sarà della Meloni. Nell’elettorato del cdx penso ci sia una spaccatura tra nord e sud, perché sono diverse le esigenze tra le due aree geografiche del Paese: il nord di cdx penso voterà ancora in massa lega e in parte forza Italia, il sud di cdx fratelli d’Italia(nel nostro piccolo, e senza valore statistico, anche qui sul nostro forum la maggior parte degli entusiasti della Meloni risiedono al sud).
> ...


Se si votasse in questo momento ti direi

Lega 14,5% 
FdI 25% 
FI 6,5% 
NcI 1%

Coalizione CDX 47% 

PD 22% 
M5S 11%
Azione/+Eu 6% 
Verdi 2%
IV 2%
Art1-MDP 2%
Partito Di Maio: 2% 
SI 1,5% 

Coalizione CSX (senza centro): 38,5% 
"Campo Largo" (con Calenda, Di Maio e Renzi): 48,5% 

Italexit: 3% 
Altri: 1,5% 

Poi in due mesi di campagna elettorale i valori possono cambiare un po. 

Morale della favola? 
L'unica possibilità che ha la sinistra di non dico vincere ma almeno pareggiare è, oltre a concludere l'ovvia alleanza con il M5S, trovare una maniera di portare TUTTi dentro meno il CDX e paragone.
Le possibilità di riuscirci sono quasi zero ma mai dire mai, sarebbe la mangiatoia perfetta: governo ultra disfunzionale costantemente paralizzato con al potere un nuovo tecnico (probabilmente nuovamente Draghi) che cercherà di barcamenarsi in qualche modo.
E ovviamente proveranno a cooptare anche Berlusconi, ma a quel punto potrebbe essere davvero troppo e dopo lo strappo a Draghi non lo vedo probabile. 

Se questo mostro di frankestein non sarà assemblato, il CDX vincerà a valanga le elezioni e farà quello che vorrà (Berlusconi permettendo) per i prossimi 5 anni con Meloni saldamente al comando, Salvini a giocare a spara l'immigrato al ministero degli interni e Berlu con qualche dicastero economico per favorirsi fininvest. 

Paragone starà a fare opposizione costante per tutta la legislatura cercando di soffiare sul fuoco del malcontento inevitabile che serpeggerà a prescindere dai governi. 
La vedo dura però che a destra accettino di sobbacarsi la gestione dell'inverno venturo, che renderebbe impopolare anche Nelson Mandela.
Credo cercheranno in qualche modo di posticipare almeno un po le elezioni (Novembre?) e poi giocheranno a fare melina fino a febbraio-marzo (altrimenti sono dei tonti)


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Draghi faccia scuola, dai veri statisti, quelli che di economia ne sanno più di lui e capiscono che senza Putin non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo "Statista" che citi ad esempio tu è un fine giurista ed economista, giusto?
Quindi un architettura del bonus 110%, che prevedeva un numero di cessioni illimitate del credito, facendo perdere di vista la prestazione sottostante, e quindi le possibilità di verifica, ed ha portato nei nullatenenti e nullafacenti a vantare centinaia di milioni di crediti, non era una truffa prevedibile? In Italia, eh! Non in un paese che si distingue per onestà. Questo genio del Diritto e dell' Economia ha mai sentito parlare della South Sea Bubble? Della follia dei Tulipani?
E se applico la retorica spicciola dell'invidia e del sospetto del suo movimento allora non posso fare a meno di pensare che fosse complice ed il tutto fosse tanto premeditato, quanto difeso fino all'ultimo.
Milano da bere, Italia da spolpare. Come gli altri


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse una situazione in cui a elezioni vincesse un blocco anti atlantista vicino alla Russia puoi stare CERTO che si inventerebbero qualcosa per non farci votare, financo un colpo di stato. Agiscono così, è la loro mentalità.


Purtroppo non ho più questa certezza.
Ci spero, ma posso solo offrire il mio supporto di Gladiatore dell'Occidente contro la cortina russo-cinese.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se si votasse in questo momento ti direi
> 
> Lega 14,5%
> FdI 25%
> ...


Trump, oltre che le ovvie influenze USA, non pensi che nella campagna elettorale ci sarà anche una forte influenza Russa da combattere con la solita propaganda social?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Meloni è fortemente pro Ucraina e anti Putin. È legata al GOP Usa.


Vedremo


----------

